# L&M Gibson Month



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Gibson Month starts on Sunday, has anyone seen the flyer yet? I guess they'll be offering the 36 months financing that they usually offer but have no idea what other deals might be available (other than one or two at my local store that I already know about).

Is anyone planning on grabbing anything?

I recently ordered in two ES-335s to try along with one that my local store already has in stock so, providing that I really like one of them, I'll be grabbing an ES-335 which is my Holy Grail guitar. They came in today so I'm going in to check them out tomorrow (Wednesday) evening, but probably won't make the purchase until Gibson Month starts on Sunday as I figure I might as well get the free hoodie that they are offering with all Gibson purchases this year.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is an annual event by L&M. I don't have anything on my scope, but I would like to see what others are considering/fantasizing about. I hope we can keep Gibson's $$$ problems out of this thread and just talk about the guitars. Please.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I chose a 335.

Gibson Month doesn't start until Sunday so they loaned me the guitar for a few days and I'll pop in sometime over the next week to do the actual transaction.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They should have a PRS month...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Budda said:


> They should have a PRS month...


You're probably better off that they don't. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> You're probably better off that they don't.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Could probably wrangle another S2 that way


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Budda said:


> Could probably wrangle another S2 that way


I envy your marriage! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> I envy your marriage!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


big birthdays are far between the older you get


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Lemme know if you guys see any interesting lefty Gibson's in stock within 100 km of Toronto.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2018)

colchar said:


> I recently ordered in two ES-335s to try along with one that my local store already has in stock so, providing that I really like one of them, I'll be grabbing an E*S-335 which is my Holy Grail guitar.* They came in today so I'm going in to check them out tomorrow (Wednesday) evening, but probably won't make the purchase until Gibson Month starts on Sunday as I figure I might as well get the free hoodie that they are offering with all Gibson purchases this year.


What is it that you like about the 335? I have an ES-335 plus some other Gibsons, but my main player is an SG with some Lolar pickups. I think I like my ES-137 over the 335...
The SG is way more comfortable than the 335.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> They should have a PRS month...


I approve this statement. 



colchar said:


> I chose a 335.
> 
> Gibson Month doesn't start until Sunday so they loaned me the guitar for a few days and I'll pop in sometime over the next week to do the actual transaction.


Sweet! I look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## hextall2772 (Apr 18, 2016)

The flyer is up on the site, not much interesting, looks like good pricing on leftover 2016 and 2017 but nothing that stands out.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> What is it that you like about the 335? I have an ES-335 plus some other Gibsons, but my main player is an SG with some Lolar pickups. I think I like my ES-137 over the 335...


I love the sound, the feel, the aesthetic, damned near everything about them.




> The SG is way more comfortable than the 335.


I find them both very comfortable.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Sweet! I look forward to seeing some pics.



I'll take some later (I have a ton of work to do before teaching tonight so need to get on that...had planned to do it last night but brought a new guitar home so you all know what happened). My camera will not recognize batteries as having any charge in them so I will be forced to use my cell's camera which is a shame because it does not do the burst justice since it doesn't show off the grain very well.

In the meantime, here is a quick pic I snapped at the store which definitely does not do it justice (the grain is a lot more prominent than it appears in the pic and the burst isn't nearly as red as the pic makes it look):


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Man, @colchar, that is freakin' cool!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Man, @colchar, that is freakin' cool!



I was up with it until 3:30am, loved every second of it, and never even plugged it in! I'll introduce it to my JCM800 tonight.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

335 into a Marshall...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> 339 into a Marshall...


335, right?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> 339 into a Marshall...



Marshalls and 335s aren't good combinations. Nope, not at all


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> Marshalls and 335s aren't good combinations. Nope, not at all


You're giving me GAS, mofo.

There's an absolutely killer '59 Reissue 335 at Bloor St. that I've drooled over for a while. I'd have to sacrifice a couple of guitars to get it, but it has a nice fat neck and resonates like crazy unplugged. I haven't plugged it in yet, because that would just be self-torture.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The Goldtop Classic LP with Bigsby is really calling me. Oy, very tempting.

TG


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> You're giving me GAS, mofo.
> 
> There's an absolutely killer '59 Reissue 335 at Bloor St. that I've drooled over for a while. I'd have to sacrifice a couple of guitars to get it, but it has a nice fat neck and resonates like crazy unplugged. I haven't plugged it in yet, because that would just be self-torture.



Do it, you _know_ you want to. If you buy during Gibson Month they offer 36 month financing but the quicker you pay it off the less interest you pay so there is no penalty for paying it off quicker (and their rate is lower than many credit cards anyway). Or you could simply put it on layaway and pay it off without any interest at all.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> Do it, you _know_ you want to. If you buy during Gibson Month they offer 36 month financing but the quicker you pay it off the less interest you pay so there is no penalty for paying it off quicker (and their rate is lower than many credit cards anyway). Or you could simply put it on layaway and pay it off without any interest at all.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jdto said:


> 335, right?


Edit made


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


>




You just need a little push so I am sure this is what you _really_ mean:


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> You just need a little push so I am sure this is what you _really_ mean:


I played the 58 Reissue ES-335 tonight and it is fantastic. I also played a 59 Reissue Les Paul that was incredible. Then I came home and played my PRS and that helped with the GAS a bit. I played them through a Mini Jubilee combo just like mine, too, so I’d have a good idea of what I’d be getting at home. Damn, that LP was sweet.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Damn you, @colchar


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@jdto if you are moving the prs to get that, we have a problem


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

@jdto if you are moving the prs to get that, I get that. 

SHWEEET guitar!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> @jdto if you are moving the prs to get that, I get that.
> 
> SHWEEET guitar!


Thanks. It really is blowing me away. These MHS pickups are beauties and the fat neck is really nice. It rings all up and down the neck and has a throaty roar with some OD that I love. I had gone to play it about five times and always told myself to wait. But I couldn’t wait any longer.


Budda said:


> @jdto if you are moving the prs to get that, we have a problem


The PRS is still here. They sound different (to me, not so much to my wife )


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Damn you, @colchar
> 
> View attachment 187913



Oh man that is sweet!

Congrats brother!!!!!!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> Oh man that is sweet!
> 
> Congrats brother!!!!!!


Thanks man. The more I play it, the more I love it. I find it sounds good with everything from the clean to the dirt channel with my Rat kicked in on my Mini Jubilee. Not bad at all!

Have you plugged yours into your killer Marshall, yet?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jdto said:


> Damn you, @colchar
> 
> View attachment 187913


Oooooooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Thanks man. The more I play it, the more I love it. I find it sounds good with everything from the clean to the dirt channel with my Rat kicked in on my Mini Jubilee. Not bad at all!



They really are incredibly versatile guitars that can do damned near anything eh? 





> Have you plugged yours into your killer Marshall, yet?



Nope, but gonna do that shortly. Right now I am just lazing on the couch feeling like a fat pig after making myself waaay too much pasta for dinner.

But I've been eyeing the Marshall for the last little while so, as soon as the local news is over, the two of them are going to get an introduction!!

Then I'll have to plug in my Tele because it had new pickups and a four-way switch installed this week and I haven't even plugged it in yet because of the 335.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That sounds like fun, @colchar 

Believe it or not, I dinged the back corner of the headstock on mine already LOL (I laugh because what else can you do?) It’s a small ding and just sort of compressed the lacquer a bit. I need to pay better attention when hanging up the guitar as the hangers are close to the ceiling. The beer probably didn’t help.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> That sounds like fun, @colchar



ES-335 into the low input on a 100 watt JCM800 = eargasm.





> Believe it or not, I dinged the back corner of the headstock on mine already LOL (I laugh because what else can you do?) It’s a small ding and just sort of compressed the lacquer a bit. I need to pay better attention when hanging up the guitar as the hangers are close to the ceiling. The beer probably didn’t help.



I have been extremely careful with mine, but you just know it is going to happen sooner rather than later. Actually, it almost happened at the store yesterday when my ring banged off the edge of the guitar. Luckily it hit binding rather than the satin finish.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

So I went for a bit of a tour today and ended up at the Bloor St., Toronto location of L&M, arguably what most would consider the flagship location in Canada.  As I'm looking around at the electrics, the salesperson kindly informs me about Gibson month yadda yadda. The sickening thing is...Gibson month, flagship store, 0 Gibson lefties out of 25+ guitars, not even a Studio. Just two Epiphone LPs. You would think that given the promotion they might have made some small effort. It really left a sour taste in my mouth.

Piss on ya L&M.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> So I went for a bit of a tour today and ended up at the Bloor St., Toronto location of L&M, arguably what most would consider the flagship location in Canada. As I'm looking around at the electrics, the salesperson kindly informs me about Gibson month yadda yadda. The sickening thing is...Gibson month, flagship store, 0 Gibson lefties out of 25+ guitars, not even a Studio. Just two Epiphone LPs. You would think that given the promotion they might have made some small effort. It really left a sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> Piss on ya L&M.


That sucks, man. I thought they had a couple of lefties there last time I was there, but I can’t be sure. It’s too bad, because they are pretty good there, otherwise.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Lol the guy says to me...it's not that we don't respect lefties, I respond, well you don't respect them any less than anyone else.

Honestly, I'm used to it. That's the really sad part. It's actually easier for me to find a used lefty LP on Kijiji within the same distance as L&M Bloor.

Their Fender selection was ever so slightly better...but still dismal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Maybe someone else got there first?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Sorry to revive this old thread, but does L&M still have Gibson month? I can't find much info on it, and I'm looking to buy a new LP, but I'll wait til April if that's the case. I've heard they've done exclusive finishes and things like that, any idea?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

At their current inventory levels, it will probably be Gibson hour.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Lol, yeah it's getting pretty lean on those racks


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

elburnando said:


> Sorry to revive this old thread, but does L&M still have Gibson month? I can't find much info on it, and I'm looking to buy a new LP, but I'll wait til April if that's the case. I've heard they've done exclusive finishes and things like that, any idea?


Given the # of Gibsons listed in the “For Sale Section”, i would say it’s “Guitars Canada Gibson Month” right now.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I have two Gibsons and a Telecaster that I need to unload.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, I have two Gibsons and a Telecaster that I need to unload.


I'd buy if you had a Gibson Telecaster.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Or a Fender Les Paul.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

One of them is Firebird five. That’s sort of like a telecaster if you look at it properly.


----------

